# little of sport hunting applies to shtf poaching



## kinda

if shtf, you'll be using jacklighting, taking the females, using snares, using bait, using a silencer, using tree stands, etc, or you wont' get any game. You'll have to get all you can in the first month of shtf, cause after that, the game will be gone, eaten by people, starving dog packs and cats. You might be able to harvest the dogs and cats for a month, but really, a bola and a spear will take cattle, and a cow or horse can be as much as 600 lbs of meat, if you get a big Holstein. it will take two of you, working all night, with salt brine, to preserve that much meat, get it away from the gut-pile, etc. The livestock will be gone in a couple of weeks, anyway, due to lack of pumped water, dogs chasing them into fences, etc. There will be no way to know for a fact that a claimant is the legit owner, either. He's probably going to be the guy who recently killed the original owner. You have to have 1/2 of your diet be of plant origin, so you'll need grain, too. The first 2 weeksof shtf will either be horrendously busy, or you'd better already have a year's supply of food cached. You'll need it buried in protected plastic drums, so as to keep out the bugs and rodents.


----------



## kinda

google up an almanac and check on how much food your state imports, as vs how much is stored/created there. In some states, plenty could be there, but you'd never hear about it, post shtf, much less be able to access it, due to it being too far away and the roads being blocked/ambushes. People are going to be starving within a month of shtf, and eating each other within 90 days.


----------



## hiwall

Obviously you have an opinion but of course that is all it is. My opinion is quite different than yours but that is Ok. Neither of us can know the future so you or me or anyone else is just guessing when they talk about any future event.


----------



## Balls004

kinda said:


> if shtf, you'll be using jacklighting, taking the females, using snares, using bait, using a silencer, using tree stands, etc, or you wont' get any game. You'll have to get all you can in the first month of shtf, cause after that, the game will be gone, eaten by people, starving dog packs and cats.
> 
> The first 2 weeksof shtf will either be horrendously busy, or you'd better already have a year's supply of food cached. You'll need it buried in protected plastic drums, so as to keep out the bugs and rodents.


Just so you know, we already take females, use bait, use a silencer and tree stands to take game. I personally don't jacklight, and wouldn't even if I could legally. Night vision equipment is so much more effective. Silencers aren't silent by any stretch of the imagination either, particularly when you're running a supersonic load through it. When you factor in that most people don't know a thing about hunting to begin with, and that game gets really wary when pressured, it's not all going to disappear within a month. It will just appear so to the people that don't understand game hunting.

If you don't have enough food cached before the start of a protracted SHTF event, you're already behind the 8 ball to begin with, and it's going to be really hard to make it up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## weedygarden

*What are some other pseudonyms?*

What are some other user names or pseudonyms this guy used?

You know some of you recognize the way he talks, as though we don't know anything about anything. Some of you have much better memories when it comes to names of some of the trolls that have come through here than I do.


----------



## Balls004

Awww, but he's so entertaining in a twisted sort of way. Could he really be Donald?


----------



## UncleJoe

weedygarden said:


> What are some other user names or pseudonyms this guy used?


Francon
lickit
Ragnar
zilte

I really should have known just by the volume of posts in such a short time.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> Francon
> lickit
> Ragnar
> zilte
> 
> I really should have known just by the volume of posts in such a short time.


Wasn't Besign one of the other names he used?


----------



## UncleJoe

I do remember that name but I don't recall if was the same person.


----------



## ras1219como

UncleJoe said:


> Francon
> lickit
> Ragnar
> zilte
> 
> I really should have known just by the volume of posts in such a short time.


Zilte! Of course....I should've recognized his terrible punctuation and rambling insults.

I wonder how long it will take him to be back under a new name.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> I do remember that name but I don't recall if was the same person.


besign had 65 posts in four days before he was axed.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

How did I miss this?


----------



## UncleJoe

Grimm said:


> besign had 65 posts in four days before he was axed.


Yea that sounds like him. Add that name to the list.


----------

